# New Necron Scheme! <Pics Included>



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Hello, I posted here a couple of weeks ago with my color scheme for my necrons. No one seemed to approve of it. If no one remembers here is the pic of my old theme.



Well after lots of research and a little bit of inspiration from another fellow member. Here are the new results of my new and improved color scheme.







The Second picture is taken with flash so you can see the crystal and portal a little better.

All in all I love the Eyptian look 100x better than my old bright toy looking theme. 

What do you guys think of my new theme? Try not to kick me to hard as im still a beginner in the painting world.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The new scheme looks much, much better. The monolith looks like a kind of moving pyramid, so good work.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

This is HEAPS better! I like the effect you got on the inner panels of the Monolith. It kinda looks link a sandblock or sand marble. Nice work


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

im really impressed with the stone work colouring on the monolith


----------



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

That monolith looks pretty good and I also love the warrior. I think red eyes on your warrior would look good with your red weaponry. Very impressed.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting, nice work mate. If you could add some weathering (dirt effects) along the bottom of the monolith, that'll be sweet. Perhaps dry-brushing some shades of grey and brown would work (I'd use a test piece before committing to the actual model).


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Much better than the old paint scheme, Its quite a unique theme.
good job


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. The new scheme is alot better. Look forward to seeing more of your necrons.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Glad I could provide a little inspiration, mate. (At least I'm pretty sure it was me, I've mentioned Egyptian themed Necrons a couple times in posts) I love the execution. The monolith especially, the texture of the bricks and the limestone accents, perfect. This man needs 50ccs of Repunol, stat!


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks great, one tiny critique is I think the warrior could use a wash of devlan mud.

Besides that, huge improvement IMO over the last one and the monolith looks sick.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

the new scheme does look better but am i the only one with any admiration for the tron necrons


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

demon bringer said:


> the new sceme does look better but am i the only one with any admiration for the tron necrons


No, I'm actually a huge fan of the old scheme. I think I like it better than the new one.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the egyptian theme!


----------



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Lol thank you for all the responses. I'm surprised of all the good feedback. I really appreciate it. Makes me feel a lot better =P. I know the're was a few fans of the Tron necrons but they just didn't look real enough. I feel the eygptian necrons are a very good alternative to the standard metal ones.

The paint scheme is actually very simple but I think it turned out good for me being an amateur painter.

I will probably add the red to the eyes of the warriors. As for the dirt or what have you on the monolith, I'll have to think of something.

Once again thanks!


----------



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Cadian81st said:


> No, I'm actually a huge fan of the old scheme. I think I like it better than the new one.


I second that. Not to look non-conformist or anything, but it takes courage to step off the "hey check out my metallic necrons with green eyes" approach. The army like this would surely cause a lot of misunderstanding looks but would still stand out of necron's nameless pile of metal.

As for the egyptian look, I lack the objectivity to check that out: the recent launch of the Tomb Kings made me grow tired of the bones-and-gold. I've even started thinking about how awesome that would be to paint the tomb kings skeletons in obsidian-black colors instead of the bone. Or even paint them in metallic-necron color scheme 

Anyway, very nice color schemes both 1st and 2nd, and the whole attempt to avoid the "default necronic" color scheme deserves applause.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

eae said:


> Anyway, very nice color schemes both 1st and 2nd, and the whole attempt to avoid the "default necronic" color scheme deserves applause.


 
I agree 100% It's always fun to look at something that is not the usual aproach


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

in all honesty I like the old one better, its unique to see colorful necron armies.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The blue and red scheme makes them look like they are made of plastic......yes I know they are made of plastic.


----------



## DarknessLurkz (May 21, 2010)

Wow, you're not suppose to tell me the old one is better lol. But anyways as for the concept of putting dirt on the bottom of the monolith. It's a skimmer correct? So wouldn't it never be on the ground? Unless of course it got immobilized or destroyed.

In all honesty when I made the red and blue Necron it had nothing to do with Tron at all. I just got the red and blue rods in the mail and tried a couple of themes out. My original plan was to make ice necrons but the white is such a pain to work with and doesnt go on smooth. On top of that, the blue rods are so florescent that they look clear when looking at them from above.

Thanks for all the appraisals for both the first and second themes. =P


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think all of the schemes are nice from a technical standpoint, and I completely agree with those who applaud you for stepping outside the box! It is wonderful to see an inspired, creative scheme in an army that cries for uniformity by its very nature so kudos to you!

That being said I like the new white/egyptian them from a personal stand point. Definitely has the potential for more realism and whites and tans take weathering very easily. Speaking of, I would most certainly add some weathering to the bottom of the Monolith as I believe Dusty suggested. Even thought it is a skimmer the passage of the thing on anti-grav motors is bound to kick up sand and dust, and I think that a like tan sand colored weathering poweder along the bottom would do wonders for the depth of the model. You could even do some minor dusting to the feet and legs of the Warrior if you wanted to go even further with it. 

All in all some really nice models.


----------

